# نوع مبيد حشري للناموس و الذباب يذوب في الكيروسين سهل التبخر



## محمد حسن مستورد (27 ديسمبر 2015)

للسادة متخصصي المبيدات..مبيد حشري سهل البخر .أمن.متوفر في السوق المصرى .سهل الذوبان في الكيروسين.لطرد أو قتل الناموس و الذباب .وأين يباع?


----------

